# crushed lava rock substrate?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It can be very light, and it does have pretty sharp edges.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

oh righty-oh, that means the roots can get damaged easily...ok nevermind then.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Also means that it might make fish such as Corys very unhappy. Also not all red volcanic rock is inert. I used to use a bunch of it in Bonsai pots. It's nice stuff for some applications. Some areas around here use it as road gravel in the winter. Kind of funny to drive down the road and see tons of the stuff just sitting at the edge of the road. I used to laugh because guys on the east coast were paying around $0.50 a lb for it or even higher and I could go down to the county road shed and ask them if I could screen some of the fine stuff out and 99% of the time they would say "sure". It's not like they were going to miss 20-30 lbs when they had tons sitting there.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

in addition to crushed lava rock that I have lying around, I've also noticed some reddish gravel that they use in the baseball fields where I play, It looks a lot like flourite too with various different colors like red, dark red, black, dark blue. I wonder what kind of gravel that is??


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

That sounds like Turface aka Profile aka Schultz Aquatic Soil.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

I've bought Shultz aquatic soil before, it's only one color, a light faded red color. The kind at my baseball field looks an awhile lot like flourite in terms of colors.


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

I used Red Lava Gravel in my 55 Gal tank.

The plants are growing like crazy, so much in fact that I've thinned them to plant out my 20 Gal and three 10 gal tanks.

I have 6 corries in the 55 and they are doing fine, the consensus seems to be that corrie barbel erosion has more to do with water quality than substrate.

I got mine from the local Cal Trans yard, they mix it into the asphalt out here in the desert.

Cheers, CD


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for sharing, cactus doug, say, where in CA is joshua tree?


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Joshua Tree is in the southern end of the Mojave Desert.

About 35 miles east of Palm Springs

CD


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

i actually drove by there not too long ago!! lol.... Mojave desert is barren and lonely....that was my impression driving through.. Is Joshua Treea nice and developed city?


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Its nice but not too developed.

We're in whats called the Morongo Basin, which includes 3 towns.

From west to east there is Yucca Valley (Pop 20,000), Joshua Tree (Pop 10,000), and 29 Palms (Pop 20,000 plus another 15,000 on the Marine corps Base).

I like it because I can be in L.A., San Diego, Phoenix, or Las Vegas in three hours. And its very peaceful and serene here.

We have a lot of Tourists come out here to visit Joshua Tree National Park.

CD


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought the Marine base was called 29 Stumps. At least that's what we always called it.


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

29 Stumps is a slang term for 29 Palms, named for the Palm trees @ the original Oasis where the indians and miners hung out. 

The actual name of the base is Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center (MCAGCC pronounced Mc-Ack-See)


Hey, your the Clown Puke guy!!!

CD


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

he's also the snake oil guy hahah


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, say one thing and it keeps coming back to haunt me. I might as well be married to you guys. You would both make perfect wives. Never forget a thing.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

no thanks Rex,i don't swing that way :wink:


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Me either :shock: 


But I gotta' say, I love that clown puke line :lol: 

CD


----------

